# New Reds



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Just a few quick cell phone pics of my new reds, they're around 2". 
Picked them up this morning.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Cute little buggers... good to see you finally found some


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

what are you currently housing them in?


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

I have them in a 90g.
Just fed them a few shrimp...I think a few of 'em ate too much


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> Cute little buggers... good to see you finally found some


Thanks Joe.
It was Moondemon who gave me the heads up about them.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

TheCableGuy said:


> I have them in a 90g.
> Just fed them a few shrimp...I think a few of 'em ate too much
> 
> 
> ...


Wow they look good congratz


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Some big stomachs on those! Nice.


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

nice


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Looking good bro!







So you getting tired of the marginatus yet?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice shoal of baby reds you got there, Cableguy!..They rock like a SLIPKNOT concert!!!...


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks guys.
And Ja....no way am I giving the marginstus up. This one's a keeper. I know why you had to let it go...but why gtc got rid of it is beyond me.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Da said:


> Nice shoal of baby reds you got there, Cableguy!..They rock like a SLIPKNOT concert!!!...


Thanks Manny...I'll take Slipknot over a Pat Benatar concert any day


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Theses reds are looking great Trevor !
It's better to see them full of shrimps than full of another natt... and at that size, they love eating natts !!











TheCableGuy said:


> Thanks guys.
> And Ja....no way am I giving the marginstus up. This one's a keeper. I know why you had to let it go...but why gtc got rid of it is beyond me.


Oh.... i also have my eyes set on that fish... if you ever had to let it go !!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Great lookin' little guys... and I really like your background!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

TheCableGuy said:


> Nice shoal of baby reds you got there, Cableguy!..They rock like a SLIPKNOT concert!!!...


Thanks Manny...I'll take Slipknot over a Pat Benatar concert any day








[/quote]

Trevor, you are never going to let me forget that one are you?!...







...Anyhow, I'll be a good sport and humor you...Let's play a little game, shall we?!

Pat Benatar = 4 time Grammy Winner, six platinum albums, four gold albums, 19 top 40 singles, and has sold an estimated 30 - 40 million records!

Slipknot = 0 Grammy Awards, four platinum albums, 1 gold album, and sold about 12 - 14 million albums.

Certainly, speaks volumes don't you think?!..So, in a nutshell, who rocks and who doesn't?!...


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Answer: The 80's sucked


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

TheCableGuy said:


> Answer: The 80's sucked


Rebuttal: If the 80's sucked, then the 90's - 10's swallows!!...























But seriously, that was arguably the best music era of all-time!...You had all kinds of variety from classic rock, hard rock, soft rock, heavy metal, pop music, etc!..A whole plethora of bands and a variety of music!...Back when MTV was really good and kicked ass and actually played music videos!..It's no wonder why that era blows away the garbage that they play nowadays...hell, some of those bands from the 70's and 80's are still going strong and still selling CD's, tapes, shirts, and other various sorts of paraphernelia!...I'm glad and consider myself very fortunate that I grew up in that era!..Rock on, brotha Trev!...







........







..........


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

TheCableGuy said:


> Answer: The 80's sucked


Really?
I don't remember well enough to agree or disagree.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Da said:


> Answer: The 80's sucked


Really?
I don't remember well enough to agree or disagree.








[/quote]

Wait David....lemme refresh your memory.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

threads like this is why i love pfury.

Trev, congrats on the new shoal. they looking good.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

makes me miss my big group of reds, nice looking group.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

His Majesty said:


> makes me miss my big group of reds, nice looking group.


Thanks Bob.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

TheCableGuy said:


> Answer: The 80's sucked


Really?
I don't remember well enough to agree or disagree.








[/quote]

Wait David....lemme refresh your memory.








View attachment 200581

[/quote]
PAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Cable, but that pic was taken in 2002.


----------



## wremi (Mar 8, 2011)

nice looking red's!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

TheCableGuy said:


> Answer: The 80's sucked


Really?
I don't remember well enough to agree or disagree.








[/quote]

Wait David....lemme refresh your memory.








View attachment 200581

[/quote]
This actually looks more circa early 90ish.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

I think pman was stuck in a time warp


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Yeah and his girlfriends too.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

OK, now back to the reds....


wremi said:


> nice looking red's!


Thanks wremi!


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

I decided this morning that I was rearranging my 90gal rbp tank. I just wasn't satisfied with the way it looked.

I removed the background and painted it black, removed the plants I had as the red's were destroying them (put 'em in my 75gal). I also added some driftwood and a Hydor K4 powerhead to keep 'em busy.

Here's the end result, let me know what you think.






















The reds have grown a solid inch since I purchased them about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Looking good


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

X2 looks good cable I LIKE


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks guys








Just took a quick feeding video.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice set up, and the Reds look great...


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nice revamp







looking good


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Looking good Trev!...Thanks for the update!...








....It would have been sooo cute and cool if you could have put little Hab jerseys on your Reds!!...


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Da said:


> Looking good Trev!...Thanks for the update!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...











I actually have one that would fit a 9-10 incher. 
GO HABS GO


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

That feeding video was neat! Those are some healthly looking reds!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice vid, and shoal


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Cute little red belly pigs you have there C-G. Tank looks nice also.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Well it's been about 4 1/2 months since I picked these guys up, and have downsized to 6 instead of the 10.
They have grown quite a bit (now about 5") and are showing some nice colors, a few have flames going up to the dorsal fin. Here's a few pics I just took, they got a 'lil spooked as I just turned the light on.
Please excuse the scratched glass.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

They look really colorful and healthy


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

balluupnetme said:


> They look really colorful and healthy


Thanks. 
I've been feeding them shrimp, talapia, turbot, Hikari Gold pellets and on occasion nightcrawlers.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Keep up the good work, Trev!...







Those reds are absolutely stunning!...







.......







......


----------



## timmylucas (Jul 7, 2011)

Lol wow those bellies are HUGE! great bunch of reds u got there


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks for the comments guys, really appreciated!


----------

